# Kingston HyperX 3K 240 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2013)

Kingston's HyperX 3K SSD is positioned at a more affordable price level than its blue non-3K sibling. Our performance testing reveals surprising numbers: the drive actually ends up being faster than the regular HyperX.

*Show full review*


----------



## Ikaruga (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the review W1zzard.

May I ask what software did you use for the synthetic tests?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 5, 2013)

Ikaruga said:


> Thanks for the review W1zzard.
> 
> May I ask what software did you use for the synthetic tests?



my own. i couldnt find a decent testing software that i could automate, so i rolled my own. it's not terribly complicated anyway.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 5, 2013)

I have the original (blue) HyperX and its been rock solid for me.


----------

